# 1st Gen P99's



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

Hi all I am new to the forums, and I had a couple of questions about the P99's. I saw on another thread that you can still buy 1st gen P99's new at Earl's...but they are quite expensive ( 799.99 I think). Is there any place you can get them for cheaper? Also why the sudden price increase in the new models. I have had my eye on one for a while now, and now that I am finally ready to get one they are uber expensive. 

Also ( I know this will cause some ruckas) in lieu on the high prices on the 99's, what do you think of the springfield XD series as an alternative.

Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Just keep an eye on the pre-owned market.
I picked up an `03 in excellent condition for $450, and an `01 in good condition for $380.

I would never pick an XD over a P99. I have both in my collection. It's like comparing a Chevy truck to a Ferrari.


----------



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

yes I think I will do that, I think I had a brain fart when I was considering the XD. $450 is not a bad price. Well I will start looking today when I wake up. I will let you know when i make my purchase


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with the XD. As I said, I have one. But it's nowhere near as cool as the P99.


----------



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I don't doubt that there is nothing wrong with the XD. It just seems so much harder to find a 99 in my area ( St. Louis, MO) and this will be my first major handgun purchase ( I have a Makarov given to me by my father), I just want to get out and shoot. But I know I should wait and get what I really want...which is the 99. One thing I'm worried about is the warranty issue. Is there any warranty on used firearm purchases? And I thought I read somewhere that Walther only gives you a year warranty??? is that true?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Zor Omega said:


> ...I thought I read somewhere that Walther only gives you a year warranty??? is that true?


Yes that's true - Walther only offers a 1 year warranty. If that's an issue for you, keep an eye out for a Smith & Wesson SW99. The SW99 comes with a lifetime warranty from Smith. The frame is made by Walther and the Slide assembly is made by S&W. I have both the P99 & SW99 and like them equally well.


----------

